# Gun ban detailed and the road to confiscation



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The gun ban. They will move from ban to confiscation

Assault Weapons - Issues - United States Senator Dianne Feinstein

Major bullet 5 is worrying. Also, one could easily infer from the language that many of our handguns will need to be grandfathered therefore "registered" nationally with the ATF along with your fingerprints, etc.

The perfect program that would facilitate confiscation.

You better get on the horn to your reps and congressmen and women if you don't want this.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

"You better get on the horn to your reps and congressmen and women if you don't want this."---piratesailor

And ya shoulda already been there.....!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not going to go along with it and that is that Molon labe


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I vote for war.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's the link on the NRA's website. Scroll down and use their interactive tools to contact your Reps and urge them to vote no on Frankenstein's gun ban bill.

NRA-ILA | Feinstein Goes For Broke With New Gun-Ban Bill


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I vote for war.


 I am starting with out a vote. Heck Obama would rig the election anyway
Molon labe


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I say the war has already started and I think we have seen some deaths already from this government to prove how serious they are about gun control. The bigger question is when will the people begin to take a stand if ever?


----------



## Mr B (Nov 23, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I vote for war.


Its comming, its just a matter of time.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

That bill will be dead on arrival as soon as it hits the House. 

If not, well...then it might be time to water the Tree.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from North Texas, glad to have you here. Hope to see you around and see you often!


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, we knew it would come in Obango's second term - there was never any doubt. And we felt like it would happen fairly early ... here it is not even after his second inauguration.

If it passes things are going to get ugly. When they tell everyone to come down to the registration office for indoctrination, registration and the picture taking session ... I'm not going. They are going to have to come get me.


----------



## cityslicker (Dec 26, 2012)

If Frankenstein bill passes in its present form I will see you all at the prison mess .I suspect some will comply many more will not .I for one will not comply period. when we have lost our rights as freemen we are in an open prison so whats the difference I will choke to death with the chains of his oppression any man who tries to bind me with them.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> Well, we knew it would come in Obango's second term - there was never any doubt. And we felt like it would happen fairly early ... here it is not even after his second inauguration.
> 
> If it passes things are going to get ugly. When they tell everyone to come down to the registration office for indoctrination, registration and the picture taking session ... I'm not going. They are going to have to come get me.


We knew it was coming for a long time. Before Obama they've been working to take people's right to bear arms, with every little piece of legislation they've made a step further to restrict our ability to be better armed and more capable. It's both parties, not just the liberals. From the NFA, to import and foreign parts restrictions, the 1994 ban, more ATF rules, cutting off purchase of foreign ammunition making it harder to get and bringing up prices, joining with companies to release things for military and law enforcement only. It's been a constant path for particular politicians and groups, little by little to make it harder for us. Those that wanted outright confiscation are happy to see it if they can get it through.

The government has prepared for it in ways from agreements with other nations on military forces trade, the opening up of detaining Americans classified as terrorists by them (which is whomever they feel like really), large homeland securtiy ammunition purchases, format las and plans for declaring and controlling martial law and more. A person can question the validity of the various things like the Fema detention camps, stockyards full of coffins prepared, and train cars lined with handcuff systems, but there's evidence out there to only ask the question of why are they there? I've seen the photo's and can only wonder why? Things like that aren't to hold New Years Eve parties in, store beer in the human coffins and handcuff people for fun rides downtown. We know our government classifies things everyday and to think they haven't done things they don't want us to know about and the ability with our moneys to do it in a large scale and hide it is silly. It's just what they've done, not that they haven't.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

So what happens after all this shit goes down ?

TTB | TTB.gov The Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Stay vigilante....
just don't panic.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Her idiotic bill won't pass in it entirety but some element will get passed due to political pressures and "appearances". "You want to protect the children... Right". Our reps will not entirely listen to us but we must deluge them with letters and calls anyway. 

Yes, stay vigilant, act, don't panic, be prepared.


----------



## gemoose23 (Nov 9, 2012)

Less Panic is needed.. Feinstein just posted this on her website. She hasn't proposed this as a bill yet or nothing, just something she typed up on her laptop.

She was the originator of the AWB in 1994, upset in 2004 when it didn't get resigned. She is just the typical California lawmaker trying to get her name in the newspapers. Feinstein even has held a CCW in her past and used "guns" for protection. Feinstein is what is wrong with fulltime senators and congresspeople.

But like the OP said, you should be writing letters and phone calls to those that represent you in the state and federal government, let them know on your feelings about "when" a Feinstein AWB bill comes to Congress or the House of Rep and what you want them to do.


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

Write and call your representatives. The NRA makes it easy for you:

NRA-ILA | Write Your Reps

Get involved and have your friends write and call as well. Spread the truth. Take per-addressed letters/envelopes to the shooting range and local gun stores to hand out. Be pro-active!










Twitter, Facebook, etc....Stay vigilant and make your voice heard.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

I live in Canada. Things are nice here, since recently we dont even have to register our long guns.

-Anthony


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

A good article

The Next American Civil War


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> A good article
> 
> The Next American Civil War


You're right, that is a good article. I really really hope that godless tyrant in the White House doesn't do anything too stupid in the next 4 years.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

J.T. said:


> You're right, that is a good article. I really really hope that godless tyrant in the White House doesn't do anything too stupid in the next 4 years.


He already has and he won't stop til this country is on it's knees. To those who are waiting for the straw that broke the camels back, open your eyes. I for one think the time is now and it appears the government feels the same, as they are preparing for what ever may come. Lets face the facts, they wouldn't be pushing for a major gun grab unless they where ready for the fight. nobama doesn't care about Americans dying and congress will justify it as saving the country and the children. Those that really care about this country are as armed as they need to be, now they/we just need to get the backbone to take this country back. We don't need a civil war, we need to take control of the government and the people in the government. Our fight is with the government not the majority of American citizens.


----------

